
A less cluttered whatismyip - bmckim
http://internetaddress.me/
======
alayne
4 hour old account. Silly web page that uses 1465 bytes to display an IP
address and pull in Google analytics. I don't see why this is HN worthy.

~~~
danilocampos
> I don't see why this is HN worthy.

A 1027 day-old account really should know better than to post this sort of
comment.

------
smarx
Just because I had to: <http://ip.webscript.io>

Complete source code:

    
    
        return request.remote_addr

------
RealGeek
I use <http://www.google.com/search?q=ip>

Just search for IP in browser search bar.

~~~
lucb1e
That used to work here, but not anymore.

~~~
jango
if it doesn't work, try googling: ip address (search for "ip" doesn't return
my public ip but search for "ip address" does)

~~~
lucb1e
Oh nevermind, "ip" works. It used to be "ip address" I think, and that doesn't
work anymore. Still gotta be on google.com, the .nl version doesn't do it. And
of course, google.com redirects to .nl without /ncr...

~~~
jango
for me, only "ip address" returned the public ip, search for "ip" didn't... on
some national domains, both seem to work... YMMV :)

------
X-Istence
I wish a service would provide me with both my IPv4 and IPv6 address...

Google hands me back my IPv6/IPv4, internatddress.me hands me back my IPv4,
ipchicken IPv4, jsonip IPv4, ip.webscript.io IPv4, ifconfig.me IPv4, wtfismyip
IPv4/IPv6, DDG IPv4.

And some of them bounce between the two ... I know, I know, happy eyeballs and
all that, but it would be handy sometimes to know both my IPv6 address and my
IPv4 address.

~~~
p1mrx
Here: <http://test-ipv6.com/>

It's not possible to determine both your IPv4 and IPv6 address in a way that's
compatible with curl or links, however. You need something like JavaScript to
issue the second request.

~~~
X-Istence
I really don't care about retrieving my IP address using curl ... it is in my
browser that I care about.

Yes, test-ipv6.com works, but it is far some simple, running various other
tests as well.

~~~
p1mrx
> test-ipv6.com works, but it is far some simple

How about <http://ip6.me/> and <http://ip4.me/> ?

------
jakejake
I got <http://www.ipchicken.com/> stuck in my brain several years ago and I
just go there on auto-pilot for some reason.

~~~
whalesalad
I've been using this for... Wow 8 years now. It's stuck in my head too ;)

------
geuis
Or, <http://jsonip.com>. Now serving over 10 million requests a month.

~~~
nacs
Love their "About" page linked from the homepage JSON:
<http://jsonip.com/about>

Nice "Hire-me" true key in there.

~~~
geuis
Thanks nacs. I actually should make that false, since I recently started
working with a new startup.

------
pearkes
If you have a command line and curl handy:

    
    
        curl http://ifconfig.me/

~~~
stock_toaster
I tend to use ` curl -s <http://wtfismyip.com/text> ` mostly because it is
easy for me to remember.

------
scjr
This is what I use

    
    
        https://www.google.com.au/?q=my%20ip

~~~
cynwoody
A while back, we were using zoneedit.com to keep track of changing DSL
addresses at some of our offices. We had a little daemon running that checked
the external IP every 15 minutes and shoulder-tapped zoneedit if there was a
change. It started failing after a while, and we discovered the external
server we were using to query our IP was wigging out.

So we googled for some alternatives. None were much good. So we wrote two of
our own, one hosted at the company's main site and one at a free Google App
Engine site. That was a good move, as both mostly outperform the various
freebies out there.

Along the way, I wrote a little script to test a bunch of alternative IP
sources. Just for fun, I added a version of your Google query to the mix,
along with the OP's site, and just reran it, with the following results:

    
    
      $ ip all
          IP Address   Time  Bytes Server
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.217     58 dynamic.zoneedit.com/checkip.html
         192.168.1.1  0.197  25545 www.whatismyip.com/
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.497   7382 whatismyipaddress.com/
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.144  13010 www.hostip.info/
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.131   9007 www.ip-adress.com/
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.577  14706 ip-lookup.net/
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.426  20508 www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.492  10054 www.melissadata.com/lookups/iplocation.asp
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.917  22058 www.dnsstuff.com/
        end of file   0.120      0 www.ipaddressworld.com/
             1.7.0.0  0.486  18427 www.ip2location.com/
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.191  34468 www.find-ip-address.org/
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.221  25019 www.iplocation.net/
      [cynwoody's IP] 1.040  10776 www.lawrencegoetz.com/programs/ipinfo/
                      0.272      0 www.ostrosoft.com/OIT/external_ip.asp
        66.249.74.77  0.576  32953 www.google.com/search?q=my+ip
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.074   1467 internetaddress.me
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.097     35 www.[cynwoody's company].com/ipaddress.php
      [cynwoody's IP] 0.110     35 [cynwoody's app].appspot.com/ipAddress
      $
    

The Google hack got the wrong IP. I assume the reason is that script is
downloading the page and parsing out the first thing that looks like an IP
address it comes across, but the part of the Google response that shows your
IP bold and clear occurs further down in the result. So, it could be made to
work, but would require a less trivial parse.

BTW, FWIW, www.[cynwoody's company].com is hosted at FutureQuest. Attaboy
FutureQuest!

And internetaddress.me did best of all, responding in only 74 ms (I'm located
in the Boston area), but one has to wonder what popularity will do.

------
chimeracoder
FYI, if you use DuckDuckGo, just searching 'ip' will do the trick as well.

Much faster than remembering any other domain name for me.

~~~
isbadawi
This also works in Google.

------
dano
<http://icanhazip.com>

------
ssapkota
ifconfig.me is my personal best. The reason is:
<http://ifconfig.me/#cli_table>

------
hayksaakian
I think whatismyip is popular due to the fact that the site has a very seo
friendly name that's itself the question that the site answers.

While internetaddress.me makes sense, the name feels clunky.

------
dacort
Why not: <http://checkip.dyndns.org> \- About as plain as you can get.

~~~
cypherpunks01
<http://whatismyip.akamai.com> \- slightly plainer :)

~~~
dacort
Touché

------
usmanity
There's a CSS issue that made me a bit irritated. The <body> element has a
margin of 8px, change that to auto so you won't get an annoying horizontal
scroll on webkit browsers.

------
lockhead
I use myip.dk because they also show IPv6 address if you have one...

------
bmckim
It is open source and taking pull requests here -
<https://github.com/brookemckim/internetaddress.me>

------
Hansi
I tend to use <http://myip.is/> because it's the shortest url for these things
that I know of and an intuitive url at that too.

------
gdamjan
Here's a nginx config and SSI page to do the same
<https://gist.github.com/1678779>

even supports json and jsonp

------
__david__
Seems everyone has written one, me included: <http://kill.porkrind.org:3141/>

------
ashastry
<http://whatismyip.io/> gives a nice sharable URL.. ps: I am one of the
developers

~~~
asdfaoeu
You should collect the useragent and whatever else you can grab. A url to
share just a IP seems useless.

------
owendbybest
From a shell, here's the shortest form that I can actually remember:

    
    
       curl ifconfig.me

------
foundbobby
<http://uripis.com> is another good one.

~~~
foundbobby
Also there's <http://ipv4.uripis.com> and <http://ipv6.uripis.com> to force
ipv4/6

------
bmckim
Now has json(p), XML, and text options.

------
apathetic
tango down.

